# Fun black metal songs for bass?



## BulletBelt (Oct 10, 2013)

Preferably with a tab.

Not boring and simple basslines.


----------



## TheKindred (Oct 10, 2013)

There's bm tracks with bass?


----------



## BulletBelt (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh hahaha never heard that one before.


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 11, 2013)

There's FUN Black Metal?


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Oct 11, 2013)

shitsøn;3761118 said:


> There's FUN Black Metal?



It's really fun on bass...you just roll the volume knob back to 0 and play whatever you want. No amp needed either actually.


----------



## Dionysian (Oct 11, 2013)

Immortal is almost as fun to play on bass as on guitar imo. Though they're not _really_ black metal. Emperor is both difficult and interesting too, especially if you look into the later albums (Prometheus is a 7-string guitar, even).

I'm not really a gorgoroth/mayhem/burzum (i.e. "true" black metal") kind of guy, so I can't comment on that style's songs.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Oct 11, 2013)

BulletBelt said:


> Oh hahaha never heard that one before.


 
who told a joke?


----------



## Skyblue (Oct 13, 2013)

If you consider Ihsahn's solo stuff to be black metal as well (I refer to it as Prog-Black metal) then After has some cool bass stuff on it, even fretless if I recall correctly.


----------



## wrongnote85 (Oct 13, 2013)

just learn a bunch of venom


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 13, 2013)

wrongnote85 said:


> just learn a bunch of venom



Venom and early Sodom for days.


----------



## Varcolac (Oct 13, 2013)

Fun black metal? Nothing more fun than Immortal! Make sure you've got your best corpse-painted gurn on before you start. (&#12494;&#3232;&#30410;&#3232&#12494;



Beyond The North Waves Guitar Pro (ver 4) by Immortal @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com

"On many ships I have sailed..."


----------



## DXL (Oct 13, 2013)

It's folk/black metal but look up slaget vid blodsalv by Finntroll


----------



## Mr. S (Oct 13, 2013)

Not got any notation, but Ulver's first and second album has some great basslines.


----------



## wrongnote85 (Oct 14, 2013)

i just got a wild hair up my ass the last 20 minuets or so and learned that Immortal song.


----------



## Baelzebeard (Oct 14, 2013)

B.War is a great black metal bass player. Check out his work with Marduk. Its good stuff.


----------



## patata (Oct 15, 2013)

So,to get it straight,not only you want a fun black metal song,but also a hard one... 
Anyway,fun basslines,Transylvanian hunger.
Challenging and fun,not 100% kvlt black metal,Behemoth.


----------



## abandonist (Oct 16, 2013)

Deathspell Omega

Have fun!


----------



## coffinwisdom (Oct 16, 2013)

I guess this is a loose interpretation but early Opeth like Morningrise and My Arms, Your Hearse is more black metal than it is anything else IMO

Some real good songs on both of those albums. I especially like April Ethereal off of My Arms, Your Hearse


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Oct 18, 2013)

To Storm The Fortress - Embracing The Fimblewinter - YouTube

Actually some fairly techy stuff in here. Bastard mixed me out a bit though...its still definitely in there though!


----------



## bamfrosty (Oct 18, 2013)

Dodecahedron (avant-garde Deathspellian stuff with members of Exivious)

Dodecahedron - Dodecahedron [Full - HD] - YouTube

Der Weg Einer Freiheit (very busy Emperor-style German band; they also have released GP tabs for their entire new album if I recall correctly)

Der Weg einer Freiheit Ruhe - YouTube

Panopticon (one-man folk black metal band; some more interesting bass parts than you'd think, even upright bass on a couple bluegrass tracks)

Panopticon - Black Soot and Red Blood - YouTube

PM me if you want the Der Weg Einer Freiheit tabs. I can't seem to find them anywhere on the Internet, but I still have them on my computer.


----------



## Godfiend (Oct 20, 2013)

Satyricon's _Mother North_ has a nice bass line, and tabs should be easy to find for it.


----------



## Espresto (Oct 21, 2013)

Ne Obliviscaris has some neat bass parts. They aren't black metal in the most classical sense though; I'm not very kvlt.


----------



## Metalman X (Oct 22, 2013)

This is great tune for guitar or bass:

Dissection- Where Dead Angel Lie:


Anything fro them is great though


----------



## Don Vito (Oct 22, 2013)

That's about the extent of my black metal knowledge.


----------



## vilk (Nov 8, 2013)

Ved Buens Ende has super cool bass lines. They often carry the melody of the song even more than the guitar, like a lead bass and rhythm guitar sort of setup. Some of their songs are more black metal than others, and this one isn't very aggressive at all, but I just really love the bass track on it. It certainly sounds fun to play. I know that someday when I buy a bass it's going to be the first thing I try to learn. 



If that one's too weak for you there's always this one. Or anything on the album really.


----------



## Fretless (Nov 8, 2013)

I loved playing immortal when I was younger. Their songs were always fun for me.


----------



## facepalm66 (Nov 17, 2013)

I really respect your effort guys for posting all that music.. But nothing you posted ain't as good as this  hands down most interesting stuff to play. 

blink-182 - First Date - YouTube


----------



## DXL (Nov 19, 2013)

facepalm66 said:


> I really respect your effort guys for posting all that music.. But nothing you posted ain't as good as this  hands down most interesting stuff to play.
> 
> blink-182 - First Date - YouTube



leave


----------



## will_shred (Nov 19, 2013)

ZMD said:


> I guess this is a loose interpretation but early Opeth like Morningrise and My Arms, Your Hearse is more black metal than it is anything else IMO
> 
> Some real good songs on both of those albums. I especially like April Ethereal off of My Arms, Your Hearse





Damn. That's not a side of Opeth I've heard before.


----------



## insanebassninja (Nov 20, 2013)

Varcolac said:


> Fun black metal? Nothing more fun than Immortal! Make sure you've got your best corpse-painted gurn on before you start. (&#12494;&#3232;&#30410;&#3232&#12494;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Immoral looks like want to be kiss band.


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Nov 22, 2013)

insanebassninja said:


> Immoral looks like want to be kiss band.




ummmm no


----------



## hairychris (Nov 27, 2013)

abandonist said:


> Deathspell Omega
> 
> Have fun!



Yep. Come back when you can play Paracletus in it's entirety! To my poor guitarist brain it's mainly incomprehensible.



GRUNTKOR said:


> ummmm no



Kiss are far more serious business.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Nov 27, 2013)

Espresto said:


> Ne Obliviscaris has some neat bass parts. They aren't black metal in the most classical sense though; I'm not very kvlt.



THIS!!!!


----------



## Varcolac (Nov 27, 2013)

insanebassninja said:


> Immoral looks like want to be kiss band.



Immortal sound like want to be grim and frostbitten.


----------



## Fredrish (Nov 27, 2013)

baron samedi said:


> Ved Buens Ende has super cool bass lines. They often carry the melody of the song even more than the guitar, like a lead bass and rhythm guitar sort of setup. Some of their songs are more black metal than others, and this one isn't very aggressive at all, but I just really love the bass track on it. It certainly sounds fun to play. I know that someday when I buy a bass it's going to be the first thing I try to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> If that one's too weak for you there's always this one. Or anything on the album really.




+ 1
Nice to see these rather obscure classics pop up in here! Definitely a very underrated band.

Another band that might be interesting (also incredibly underrated) is Kvist. They only made one album, although epic. They've got some interesting bass lines going on for sure.



The bass is very clear in the mix, which is quite unusual for an album of this genre and time (1996).


----------



## serch777 (Nov 27, 2013)

Mayhem's De Mysteriis Dom Sathanas had the bass (played by Varg Vikernes) turned down, due to Euronymous' parents request. I remember hearing a demo version of some songs which had the bass louder, and I must say they are really good. Nothing too complicated, but very nice lines to play along.


----------

